# [RE-ABIERTO] problema con bashcomp desde xterm

## nachopro

bueno, sigo de malas....

he notado que usando la terminal en modo texto con mi usuario me funciona el bashcomp, pero en xfce, desde el xterm no me funciona, salvo que haga un sudo su - y ahí todo va bien

alguien sabe a qué se puede deber?

gracias

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Me paso lo mismo, y creo que tu y yo tenemos los mismos problemas  :Razz:  así esta la cosa:

En tu bashrc seguro tienes esto:

```
[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion
```

Pero resulta que xterm no encuentra el archivo bash-completion (eso desde el ultimo bashcomp estable). Yo lo cambie por el nombre completo del archivo:

```
[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh
```

Funciona en toda consola o emulador de terminal sin problemas.

----------

## Coghan

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Me paso lo mismo, y creo que tu y yo tenemos los mismos problemas  así esta la cosa:
> 
> En tu bashrc seguro tienes esto:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Está línea en .bashrc está obsoleta, la forma correcta de hacerlo es con eselect tal y como dice el LOG al actualizar bashcomp y eselect

 *elog eselect wrote:*   

> LOG (postinst)
> 
> To enable command-line completion for eselect, run:
> 
>   eselect bashcomp enable eselect

 

 *elog bashcomp wrote:*   

> LOG (postinst)
> 
> Versions of bash-completion prior to 20060301-r1 required each user to
> 
> explicitly source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion in ~/.bashrc.  This
> ...

 

----------

## nachopro

muchas gracias edgar!

esto pasa por dejar de actualizar el sistema por unos meses y luego hacer todo a las apuradas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *elog eselect wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you use non-login shells you still need to source
> 
> /etc/profile.d/bash-completion.sh in your ~/.bashrc.
> ...

 

Solo para aclararlo (por si parece que me he equivocado), las llamadas non-login shells son los gnome-terminal, eterm, aterm, etc. A menos que lances una consola o un emulador de terminal desde el "Display Manager" (SLiM puede lanzar xterm en lugar de una sesión gráfica), autenticarse en una shell a eso me refiero, aun necesitas editar el bashrc para que bashcomp funcione, en su defecto tendrás que hacer "source /etc/profile" para que funcione el auto-tab.

----------

## Coghan

Todas las consolas que he probado tienen las opción login shell, en el caso de xterm con el parámetro -ls, en otros casos como x11-terms/terminal en las preferencias te deja activar login-shell. Supongo que el resto de terminales será algo similar.

----------

## nachopro

otra vez sopa!

tenía mis gentoos andando lindos hasta que actualicé a bash 4...

bash-completion me anda en las terminales pero no en los emulares de terminales  :Sad: 

probé reinstalando bash-completion, gentoo-bashcomp y, de gusto, gentoo-syntax.... volví a habilitar base, gentoo, eselect, svn y django con la opción --global y nada  :Sad: 

qué debería hacer?

----------

